# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  العلاقات الاجتماعية والحركة مفتاح السعادة في سن الشيخوخة

## salihmob

كشفت  بحث جديد أن الحفاظ على العلاقات الاجتماعية والحركة في سن الشيخوخة  عنصران مهمان للغاية من أجل التمتع بحياة جيدة بشكل عام، حيث يساعدان بعض  المسنين على الاحتفاظ بحيوتهم ونشاطهم.
 وأظهرت الدراسات، التي أجريت أثناء تطوير مقياس جديد  لنوعية الحياة لدى المسنين، أن بعض الأشخاص في التسعينات من أعمارهم  يواصلون لعب البولينج بمساعدة ركبتين أو ذراعين جديدين أو بالاستعانة  بمنظار لمواجهة ضعف الرؤية.
 أعدت هذا البحث آن بولينج، أستاذة الرعاية الصحية  للمسنين بجامعة كينجستون في لندن، بتمويل من مجلس البحوث الاقتصادية  والاجتماعية البريطاني، حسبما ذكر موقع "ساينس ديلي" الإلكتروني المتخصص في  مجال العلوم والصحة.
 ووفقا للبحث، فإن أحد مفاتيح السعادة في سن الشيخوخة يتمثل في سعة الحيلة.
 فقد قال رجل أرمل "85 عاما" للباحثين إنه صنع أداة  خشبية لخلع الجوارب، كي يتسنى له تجفيف ما بين أصابع قدميه بعد أن توفيت  زوجته، التي كانت تساعده عادة في القيام بذلك نظرا لأنه لا يستطيع  الانحناء، بل إنه صنع نسخا من تلك الأداة وأعطاها لأشخاص آخرين يعانون من  نفس المشكلة.
 وفي معرض توضيحها للبحث خلال مناقشة حول كيفية تحديد  اهتمامات الآخرين، قالت بولينج للحاضرين، وعددهم 200 من الأكاديميين وصناع  القرار والمسؤولين الحكوميين وممثلي المنظمات التطوعية، إن أحد المتطلبات  الضرورية لمواجهة مشاكل الشيخوخة هو الاحتفاظ باحتياطي من الدعم الاجتماعي  والثقة بالنفس.
 وأضافت: "هذه الموارد الاجتماعية والنفسية تمكن المرء  من استغلال معظم مهاراته وقدراته والفرص المتاحة أمامه، كي يتسنى له  الاستعاضة بها عما افتقده، عندما يصير عاجزا عن القيام بالأشياء".
 ولدى افتتاح المناقشة، قالت سالي جرينجروس، الرئيسة  التنفيذية للمركز الدولي للدراسات الخاصة بالمعمرين في بريطانيا، إن تحديد  طرق قوية لقياس نوعية الحياة سيساعد الحكومات والأفراد على التخطيط  للمستقبل.
 وقالت: "السعادة تعني أشياء مختلفة في أوقات مختلفة بالنسبة لأشخاص مختلفين، لذا فإننا نحتاج إلى طرق دقيقة للقياس".
 وأضافت: "يتمثل الهدف المنشود على المدى الطويل في تحديد ما يمكننا القيام به لتحسين نوعية الحياة لدى المسنين".
 وأشارت بولينج إلى أنه صار من الضروري تطوير طريقة  جديدة لقياس نوعية الحياة في سن الشيخوخة نظرا لأن الاستبيانات السابقة  كانت تعتمد على رأي الخبراء أو على آراء القلة واللجوء إلى مقاييس مثل  الدخل.
 أجري استبيان "نوعية الحياة لدى المسنين" استنادا إلى  سلسلة من المقابلات المباشرة مع 999 شخصا تزيد أعمارهم على 65 عاما، تم  اختيارهم بطريقة عشوائية في أنحاء بريطانيا على مدار تسعة أعوام، وخضع  لمزيد من الاختبارات حيث شمل عينتين أخريين، إحداهما تعكس تنوعا عرقيا.
 تقول بولينج إن "نوعية الحياة مفهوم قائم على المعتقدات  الشخصية، لذا فإننا قررنا أنه كان من الضروري أن نسأل أشخاصا مسنين عن  أولوياتهم".

----------

